# SoCal Earthquake Thread



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Is it just me or did the earthquake thread that was started today just disappear?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

There were multiple threads started on it and in the process of trying to straighten that out, all threads got deleted - they've been merged and restored now.


----------

